# SBGJ231 Premium Boutique Special Edition



## ahonobaka

I don't normally start threads, especially for watches I don't own, but WOW this might be my favorite Hi-Beat GMT colorway yet!

https://www.grand-seiko.jp/sbgj231/
https://www.grand-seiko.jp/collections/SBGJ231/

Also really love that case back...What a way to ring in the New Year!


----------



## nhatminh2003

Nice dial


----------



## matthew P

Yeah.... that’s a fine, fine watch


----------



## G07

Sublime - nicest one yet!!


----------



## dayandnight

Looks pretty nice..🤤🤤


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DickoryDoc

I was wondering how long it would take to see a blue Iwate dial on a hi-beat. Much prefer this to the Kasuri dial released a little while ago... this is an absolute stunner! Shame about the gold printing on the caseback though, I don’t think it adds much personally and detracts from the view of that gorgeous HB movement.


----------



## T1meout

Splendid shade of blue. Already something to look forward to in the upcoming year.


----------



## noritaka




----------



## slow_mo

No full rotor this time compared to the previous 2 release. The blue is stunting!


----------



## At4rax

Absolute stunner. I am particularly a fan of this model and I think all the dials look good, but these coloured ones, namely this one and the red/earthy one, take the crown.


----------



## bluedialer

Ah, it's beautiful. I knew they'd eventually put out a blue one of these. Unfortunately like the green, I can see this midnight blue commonly fading into black in many light conditions. One of my dislikes about the SBGJ005... Prefer the coloration to be more often apparent. No doubt will look absolutely phenomenal in the right lighting though!

My Daylight Green Iwate is standing the test of time, but damn it's a freakin' conflict within watching beautiful new iteration after new iteration come into view. It's like staying true to a woman lol. Particularly the Kasuri and this Midnight/Moonlight Iwate make me consider the idea of a trade-in purchase. I am Mr. bluedialer after all. But, I decided against for the Kasuri... Will need to think more on this J231. Probably won't let myself part with the J005, but I just can't get on board with getting another version of what is very much the same watch.

Seiko you are just killing me with these reiterations, come out with actual new/different good stuff!!


----------



## matthew P

Stainless or titanium?..... can’t tell in the photos


----------



## ahonobaka

matthew P said:


> Stainless or titanium?..... can't tell in the photos


Stainless!


----------



## dayandnight

bluedialer said:


> Ah, it's beautiful. I knew they'd eventually put out a blue one of these. Unfortunately like the green, I can see this midnight blue commonly fading into black in many light conditions. One of my dislikes about the SBGJ005... Prefer the coloration to be more often apparent. No doubt will look absolutely phenomenal in the right lighting though!
> 
> My Daylight Green Iwate is standing the test of time, but damn it's a freakin' conflict within watching beautiful new iteration after new iteration come into view. It's like staying true to a woman lol. Particularly the Kasuri and this Midnight/Moonlight Iwate make me consider the idea of a trade-in purchase. I am Mr. bluedialer after all. But, I decided against for the Kasuri... Will need to think more on this J231. Probably won't let myself part with the J005, but I just can't get on board with getting another version of what is very much the same watch.
> 
> Seiko you are just killing me with these reiterations, come out with actual new/different good stuff!!


Go with the temptation and get every color of the rainbow j/k yea have the peacock and this new release got me tempted as well but there will always be a new color. I will stick to the peacock as my high beat GMT and move on to waiting on the next spring-drive that catches my eye.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluedialer

dayandnight said:


> Go with the temptation and get every color of the rainbow j/k yea have the peacock and this new release got me tempted as well but there will always be a new color. I will stick to the peacock as my high beat GMT and move on to waiting on the next spring-drive that catches my eye.


Yup, I've expressed a few times that to those who miss out on a great LE, just look to the future because GS is sure to outdo themselves again with some other "must have" piece sometime down the line. Still.. I do still wish I had been around to snag an SBGL015.

As for this one here, I've got to look at it like this: What if I already had this blue Iwate a few years now, and then they just NOW came out with the green. How would I be feeling then?.... Argh, my mind is melting. Bottom line, they're just all so damn beautiful, you've just got to feel blessed to be able to own any one of them.
Congrats and enjoy your wonderful Peacock!


----------



## slow_mo

Like what bluedialer said the dial only glows with sufficient light.










I missed out on the Green LE. Got a Spring Drive Green sunburst GMT instead.

When the red was launched, I jumped on it immediately!

Now comes the blue when I have an empty wallet.


----------



## Khamenman

I would rank the midnight blue and the regular black from J005 as my top 2 favourites, but I like the red GMT hand in J005 better than this gold-ish.. decision.. decision..


----------



## T1meout

bluedialer said:


> I am Mr. bluedialer after all. But, I decided against for the Kasuri... Will need to think more on this J231. Probably won't let myself part with the J005, but I just can't get on board with getting another version of what is very much the same watch.
> 
> Seiko you are just killing me with these reiterations, come out with actual new/different good stuff!!


Indeed you are!
Why should they come out with new stuff, when people, you included, go nuts over these moderate charges. Keep in mind this is a JDM boutique special/ limited edition, and as far as I'm aware of, only available at 2 stores. So as a foreigner, this model won't be easy to acquire.


----------



## Y08140

My peacock is with my dealer.. this is ... really annoying. Annoying annoying ahahah I’m beside myself with annoyance. Like a “wedgie during the start of The Last Jedi, and you don’t wanna miss a thing” kind of annoying. Speaking from experience btw


----------



## Y08140

Also starting to wonder if their “limited edition” has more production numbers than their regular sbgj001, there’s 3 LE in the span of 3 months.. one per month!


----------



## bluedialer

T1meout said:


> Indeed you are!
> Why should they come out with new stuff, when people, you included, go nuts over these moderate charges. Keep in mind this is a JDM boutique special/ limited edition, and as far as I'm aware of, only available at 2 stores. So as a foreigner, this model won't be easy to acquire.


Hmm, i don't know how many boutiques this one will be limited to. Didn't try to read much of the Japanese literature. Even that store in Texas has had boutique limited models with that gold printing on the back crystal. But I don't know where they'll shop these.

But yes, as long as they're selling all these iterations out, they're doing good. Other than some possible watering down of used market values due to too many existing variants. Personally I do believe there is such a thing as too many variants, but as long as they're beautiful they'll probably continue to sell out. It matters not to Seiko whether some like me are unlikely to buy another variant, as long as SOMEBODY still buys it!


----------



## dayandnight

It’s like a online game with limited edition gear. It’s a must have but eventually something new always comes along a few weeks later. Just got to hold off until another Grand Seiko releases a model that will shock you to death like the blizzard. 

Also, thanks bluedialer!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panda-R

dayandnight said:


> It's like a online game with limited edition gear. It's a must have but eventually something new always comes along a few weeks later. Just got to hold off until another Grand Seiko releases a model that will shock you to death like the blizzard.
> 
> Also, thanks bluedialer!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed! I want it so badly until the next LE comes out, then I want that one!


----------



## SISL

So, as a guy living in the US, what would be my options to acquire one of those, new, with or without GS's warranty?


----------



## manofrolex

Ok this year I promised myself it was the year of no new watches but then this shows up and since I sold my sbgm027 gmt I am having withdrawals wanting this one very very much


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T1meout

jdelage said:


> So, as a guy living in the US, what would be my options to acquire one of those, new, with or without GS's warranty?


Either flying over to Japan or having someone over there buy one for you. Maybe, just maybe, one will be available through the GS Boutique in Beverly Hills, but that's just a guess.


----------



## gbandi

panda-R said:


> dayandnight said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's like a online game with limited edition gear. It's a must have but eventually something new always comes along a few weeks later. Just got to hold off until another Grand Seiko releases a model that will shock you to death like the blizzard.
> 
> Also, thanks bluedialer!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed! I want it so badly until the next LE comes out, then I want that one!
Click to expand...

Please pm if u find a way to get it. I am in the same boat.


----------



## SISL

What I like about this one is that it's going to look awesome dressed down with jeans. Unfortunately, it might be unobtainium for us here in the US.


----------



## gbandi

Anyone knows how to obtain it is USA?


----------



## T1meout

gbandi said:


> Anyone knows how to obtain it is USA?


How about reading the thread?


----------



## bluedialer

It sure will be a beauty. Perhaps the most beautiful Iwate yama dial to date. Personally, relieved to be able to say I'm gonna pass as I'm happy with mine. But I'm grabbing a blue dialed GS at some point. If not this year, then the next, or the next...

Edit: Oh wow look what I just found searching Google images. 
Source: https://klocksnack.se/threads/nyheter-från-gs-seiko.58181/page-41#post-2148007


----------



## Y08140

In all honesty that is the most beautiful shade of indigo. Can’t justify getting it right after a Sbgj227 though!


----------



## T1meout

I for one am glad it most likely won't be available outside of Japan, for I wouldn't be able to resist purchasing it.


----------



## bluedialer

I wonder if they managed to fashion this version in such a way that the sunburst and texture shows under a wider variety of lighting. That is my biggest gripe about the green one. Hard to say without seeing it in person, since people will only tend to post photos where the features are clearly showing in flattering lighting and a good angle. Lol, kind of the same as posting pictures of ourselves if you will.


----------



## trhall

Yeah, this one is amazing looking. Love the particular shade of blue they used.



slow_mo said:


> I missed out on the Green LE. Got a Spring Drive Green sunburst GMT instead.


Nice couple of GS! May I ask -- What's the model number on the Spring Drive? Is it the SBGE033? Looks like it has lume too? Quite a nice look!


----------



## SISL

Do you know when it launches? I understand it should be in February...?


----------



## manofrolex

Apparently it is going to be around for a while . Seiko boutique in Tokyo mentioned this when I checked on it “The watch is going to be sold exclusively in Seiko Premium Boutique Tokyo and Osaka.
But the number of its production is not limited.
We plan to produce it for a few years.” So I can wait a little then 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka

^As luck would have it, I'll be in Japan in April/May. Won't have the funds for the watch, but will be nice to see in person if it's not limited.


----------



## manofrolex

ahonobaka said:


> ^As luck would have it, I'll be in Japan in April/May. Won't have the funds for the watch, but will be nice to see in person if it's not limited.


Take pics

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tacotom

looks amazing. Are the hands brushed?


----------



## whineboy

tacotom said:


> looks amazing. Are the hands brushed?


From the picture in post #31, the hands look to be brushed.


----------



## bmdaia

Beauty


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zuckermania

I love that shade of dark blue. The hints of purple make this much more interesting than standard navy. Why oh why did they cover the caseback with a medallion though?!


----------



## player67

Love the colorway


----------



## Guest

Epic..

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kamonjj

Love that dial! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclenut

Looks beautiful. I can't wait for the reviews.


----------



## entrynmbrv

That’s insanely gorgeous. 🤤


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigSeikoFan

jdelage said:


> So, as a guy living in the US, what would be my options to acquire one of those, new, with or without GS's warranty?





T1meout said:


> Either flying over to Japan or having someone over there buy one for you.





gbandi said:


> Please pm if u find a way to get it. I am in the same boat.


Uhh, why can't people just contact those boutiques and have them ship it to you? I must be missing something here...


----------



## manofrolex

BigSeikoFan said:


> Uhh, why can't people just contact those boutiques and have them ship it to you? I must be missing something here...


I asked they won't do it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigSeikoFan

Can sellers like Higuchi or Seiya help? I've heard they can source boutique-only watches too...


----------



## manofrolex

BigSeikoFan said:


> Can sellers like Higuchi or Seiya help? I've heard they can source boutique-only watches too...


Good question , but not sure

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WiZARD7

BigSeikoFan said:


> Can sellers like Higuchi or Seiya help? I've heard they can source boutique-only watches too...


I don't think, but with google you can find some resellers on FB, who can get it for you. (At least I've found 2, but finally decided to skip it this time)


----------



## manofrolex

WiZARD7 said:


> I don't think, but with google you can find some resellers on FB, who can get it for you. (At least I've found 2, but finally decided to skip it this time)


Same here , ultimately found one but holding for B world for now .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WiZARD7

I really like the blue dial, but couldn't justify +50% for a blue color dial over the black. (Yes, I'm comparing the price of a used black to a brand new LE...)


----------



## phsiao08

Surprised no one here decided to nickname this one "Blue Steel"


----------



## sevenwings

NICE WATCH


----------



## eXis10z

We need more pics of this in the wild.


----------



## bluedialer

eXis10z said:


> We need more pics of this in the wild.


There are quite a few out there now. Damn it hurts....

#sbgj231


----------



## Dedalus73

Stunning blue, I would have increased the strength of the orange thought. GReat watch.


----------



## manofrolex

Now that I look at it some more i find the gmt hand color to look faded and too subdued. Is it me?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eXis10z

bluedialer said:


> There are quite a few out there now. Damn it hurts....
> 
> #sbgj231


----------



## bluedialer

jmanlay said:


> Now that I look at it some more i find the gmt hand color to look faded and too subdued. Is it me?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm pretty sure it's the same gold GMT hand used on several of the other SBGJs. I assumed it's the lighting and/or image touch up of these photos giving it that paled out appearance. Therefore, the depiction of the blue in these pictures may not be particularly accurate either. Though I could be mistaken. My mission is to see this thing in person later this year.


----------



## Sxn5057

The dial is amazing. GS do it the best in the game IMO.. Such mesmerizing texture and color.


----------



## royalenfield

i am lost for words..soooo nice


----------



## Bterence

classic i must say.


----------



## zuiko

The salmon pink GMT printing and hand don't appeal to me, nor does the silver GS branding up top but the blue Iwate is very nice indeed.

I'm guessing there will be a gold accent GS, GMT logo and hand version in a different blue at the end of the year but whether it's Iwate, Peacock, Swirl or some as yet unknown dial is unclear. Just a prediction.


----------



## Gizanthepuss

zuiko said:


> The salmon pink GMT printing and hand don't appeal to me


I'm inclined to agree, Zuiko. The red "GMT", rose gold GMT hand, blue dial, white lettering, silver dauphines/hour markers just don't fit together as a homogeneous whole, to my eyes.

That dial though... make me a Hi-Beat with that dial and silver hands and I'll be first in line. Like the SBGH205, but with THAT dial. If I had photoshop skills, I'd do a mock up, but you get the picture... that would be a seriously gorgeous watch.


----------

